

Online Marketplace 2POLYGLOT now also is available in French - AaronFields
http://2polyglot.com/blog

======
AaronFields
International marketplace, which unites translators, copywriters, guides and
tutors on one platform announced about adding one language more. So now French
speaking users can publish projects and bid on orders in their native
language!

------
Emmagreen
Cool site for freelancers, nice design and easy to use. I honestly can't think
of anything I'd change. That's exactly what you were missing guys!

